# Can I use anything along with Maximuscle Cyclone?



## Pap (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

I'm 17 and underweight so I have changed up my diet and began working out 3 times a week, with the intention of working upto 4 to 5 workouts a week within a month or two.

My question is, I currently take Maximuscle Cyclone twice a day. I also have creatine capsules - can I take these *aswell as* the Maximuscle Cylone shake? Furthermore, I have been looking into maximuscle prograin, can I take this along with the rest, or should I only use this if I use it as my exclusive supplement?

I know the Maximuscle is quite expensive and I'm told not very good value for money, but I'm also told it's effective and money isn't really an issue here so I'm happy to keep buying it.. I'm just wondering whether I can "mix and match" so to speak, or whether I should be sticking with one product.

Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

You can mix and match most maximuscle products, but i wouldnt mix and match those at your stage. I did use maximuscle for a time, very high quality brand,but i believe thier are much better creatine suppliers.I would though continued with thier promax extreme if not for the price.I personaly prefer to buy protien and creatine seperatly, feel i get better results than a mix.


----------



## Pap (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

I might look into buying creatine and protein seperately then... any suggestions on where to buy it? I know H&B sell it really cheaply but I'm not sure about the quality? I would prefer to pay considerably more as long as I knew I was getting quality.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

why would you take a creatine supplement and cyclone which already has creatine in it anyway... have you worked out how much creatine your taking in per day?

personally stick to 3-5g twice per day

on another note.. maximuscle are sooooo expensive and there products taste like....... pap :lol: (sorry couldn't resist!)

check out the board sponsors they do better discounts and prices


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

The internet is the best plae for deals. In tems of protien most are fairly similar,though promaxs' maximuscle extremes added glutamine and creatine makes it a good choice.For the price though i would recomend buy protein in 5lb volume(most nowdays contain added glutamine which is good), you want at least 3 shakes a day and a tub that will last about a month helping you on your daily 1g protien per lb bodyweight goal.

Creatine on the other hand does vary, you pay for what you get.My staples BSN CELL Mass , but ones different.I wouldnt hold back on getting a good brand name on this one,Muscletech/MHP are also good. Baisicly i would go for quantity in protien and quality in creatine


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea take what ever you like along with maximuscle cause it aint doing crap. lol. I spent a year on a huge range of their products and spent a lot of money.. and then got better results from BSN products in just 3 months.

Also a lot of people on here with agree that maximuscle is over priced mainstream rubbish. HOWEVER its all down to personal preference with the amount of products out there.

I personally think its best to take protien and creatine seperately and dont like the cyclone formula.


----------

